# Displacements



## Desecrated (Jul 24, 2008)

"Displacements is an immersive film installation by Michael Naimark. He filmed 3 people in an archetypal Americana living room. The camera was standing in the middle of the room and rotated slowly. Afterwards he spray-painted the whole room white and placed a projector at the same spot of the camera. The result is a strange augmented reality effect. He did this for the first time back in 1980, this version is from 2005."


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 24, 2008)

Interesting. 

I've seen those pics before.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 24, 2008)

Kinda interesting


----------



## playstopause (Jul 25, 2008)

That's REALLY interesting to me. Cool visual concept! Thanks.


----------



## Bound (Jul 25, 2008)

Very cool!


----------

